# My Babies!



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I responded to an on CL for a Sheltie who needed a home... I've always been interested in shelties and wanted to own a dog but was waiting for the right time. We saw the ad and wanted to meet her... we knew right when we got there something was wrong w/the situation and the dog needed out of there. We brought her home that day and upon taking her to potty noticed she was peeing blood- we took her to the vet next day and she had lots of problems- uti, earmites, ear infection, mats in fur, and other things poorly taken care of dogs get. We fixed her up and thought all was well, but then a month later our spayed dog went into labor! I ended up going from zero to six dogs in a month... I raised the puppies(and fell in love) and we ended up keeping two... Here's some pictures of my gang:

Hadley-









My Lily-Boo-









Together-







[


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome :welcome:

Glad to have you here and thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## asjad1 (Jan 28, 2011)

My dog gave 3 babies last month they are now 5 weeks old i would upload the pictures soon!


----------

